
Configuring routing for MetalLB in L2 mode - kvaps
https://medium.com/@kvaps/configuring-routing-for-metallb-in-l2-mode-7ea26e19219e
======
kvaps
Hi, I just wrote a new article about MetalLB routing configuration in
Kubernetes

